# Masterbuilt and my MES30  Model 20070111



## ewetho (Feb 24, 2012)

Well it has been a while since my last post after getting my new smoker on Black Friday and then got permission from the wife to start using it. Here is my original post.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/114119/here-is-my-merry-christmas-from-the-wife-unit

Well here is my update.......

Starting November 20 with and estimated 3-5 weeks for a new unit, I again contacted them on Jan 19 for an update after email failed. Told the first week in Feb. Well it is now it is the 24th and after requesting to speak to a supervisor I was told only after a call back that it is 48-72 hour call back time frame for a supervisor contact. Wednesday this week at the open of the morning and after 72 hours of business days I again called for a supervisor contact and after receiving no call I contacted them again approximately 3:30 local for them and now at 5:40 local for them I assume they are gone for the day have expired a second 3 day call back period with NO CONTACT.

I have read numerous report of how great their service is but after being as curteous as I can be I am now Royally (fill in your own expletive deletives here) at them.

My unit did not last 30 days and now 66 days later I have nothing but a brick and a bunch of wood chips that are just sitting around.

Moral I guess is not to get a new model electric from PoorlyBuilt!

Smoking experience, nothing short of absolutely DISAPPOINTED!!!


----------



## deltadude (Feb 24, 2012)

While I have had a good experience with my MES and Masterbuilt, I wouldn't stand for the kind of service you apparently have had to endure.  You need to get the retailer your wife purchased the smoker from involved.  Why haven't you taken it back to the retailer, they usually have a 30 day money back policy?

Tactics to get attention to your problem.

1. try to get the retailer involved (take it back).

2. Send an email tonight detailing the problem and the lousy customer service you received.

Address it for Management ONLY!  Make it clear you will not accept anything except an official Masterbuilt management person's email and a phone call.  ( I did this with Porter Cable and their national sales manager called me back and emailed me).

BESURE and let them know you are posting the email in this forum, so the whole nation will know how poor the current Masterbuilt customer service is.

3. Call again, and tell them you are NOT getting off the phone until you talk to a supervisor, and get a resolution on your problem THAT DAY!

4. Another thing is find another phone number into Masterbuilt, and talk to someone besides their regular customer service crew.

There used to be a Masterbuilt contact that we had a direct line to, but that was like two years ago.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Feb 24, 2012)

Send them a link to this thread in your next email. You would be surprised how much a difference it makes. I hope they come around and make things right for you.


----------



## ewetho (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for suggestions email sent.


----------



## hkeiner (Feb 25, 2012)

To be clear, your smoker is not really an "MES30" as it is usually referred to on this forum. The MES30 (and it's big brother MES40) are the electric digital version of Masterbuilt smoker . You have the analog version which is a completely different smoker design.

Sorry about your troubles but the MES30 and MES40 units do get pretty good reviews and are very popular on this forum. I do not have much experience with Masterbuilt service, other than the only time I dealt with them they sent a replacement digital control panel to me without charge within 2 weeks of my 1st call to them.

http://masterbuilt.com/prod-smokers-analogue.html

http://masterbuilt.com/prod-smokers-digital.html


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 25, 2012)

Also make sure you get the Name of each person you talk to...I ask First thing after I say Hello...People tend to help if they realize their Name is going to be in any further complaint...Additionally if you get good service from a front line employee ask to speak to their boss or get their bosses voice mail and Praise the Heck out of them!...JJ


----------



## ewetho (Feb 27, 2012)

I received an email this morning from [color= rgb(153, 153, 153)]Yaime Reyes │ Lead Customer Service Representative [/color]who is working on my order to get me a replacement unit. I asked to change to a propane unit as I would feel more comfortable with that going forward and was informed they would ask this afternoon. Will see how it goes.

Looks promising so far.


----------



## ewetho (Feb 27, 2012)

Situation resolution is this......

I will be getting a new 20050511 Propane smoker and trying all over again.  See you all in the Propane Forum.

It is the same model just in a propane build up. YEAH.

I would also like to thank Yaime of Master built for the help!


----------



## ewetho (Mar 1, 2012)

New Smoker on the delivery truck today and already sent back the control unit for them. Looks like I might be able to transfer my now extra racks to make a 3 or 4 rack unit out of it not just a 2 rack. Should be way cool!

Finally feel re-energized and excited about SMOKIN' again!!!

Pic's to follow over in the Propane side


----------

